# First time milking machine user.



## Freerunningtwo (Jan 6, 2015)

After having dairy goats on & off for over 30 years, I am getting a milking machine. Arthritis in my hands. :GAAH: ANYWAY, I was hoping that somebody may have a reliable source to look at, for the many questions I am going to have. I hope that the Hamby dairy people will supply me with tips, but really want information regarding do's and don'ts with this milking machine. I have worked really hard to breed some nice does, and don't want to hurt them because of something I didn't know about. So if you have a favorite resource website that has infomation that I may find helpful. Feel free to share. Have a great day!http://www.thegoatspot.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## pinefarm (Jan 9, 2013)

http://www.danshafarms.com/

This is the machine I have,you can also find their products on Amazon.com. We are pleased with it. In all honesty I don't get as much milk using a machine though . It's not drastically less but noticeable when you are the one milking every day. It's almost like they withhold like when their kid is crying in the background when you are milking.


----------



## Freerunningtwo (Jan 6, 2015)

I have suspected that I may see a decrease in production. I won't fault them. My nubian doe has given me 1 1/2 gallons a day since December. I will have 3 in production next year. More than enough for my cheesing and a few clients.


----------



## pinefarm (Jan 9, 2013)

Sounds like you are being realistic and have done your homework then! This video is great for getting used to a machine. Answers some questions you may have


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Perry's Milkers. I would go with a pulsating machine. I have the DP20 from Perry's Milkers but you wouldn't need that big a system.


----------



## highpockets (Jan 30, 2014)

My son built me a milking machine and I love the pulsator on it. Works fast. My girls seem to like it too.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Simple PULSE, affordable portable and works awesome! I love love love mine. They have videos on cleaning and operating on their website. Mine cost under 600 and is worth every penny.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I also would recommend Simple Pulse. I can't say enough about this Milner and the company. Easy to use. Easy clean up. Small and easy to take with. 
And my goats love it too.


----------



## Freerunningtwo (Jan 6, 2015)

:cart: thanks for the input. It's appreciated.


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

My recommendation is just to get a regular milking machine set up for goats.

All these tiny milkers are hard to clean and if the people making them stop making them you are screwed.

I would suggest a small vacuum pump set up with a captive air tank for a vacuum reserve tank. A vacuum controller and vacuum gauge a Delaval style bucket with silicone inflations and lines. Easy to clean and you will be able to get parts forever.


----------



## Freerunningtwo (Jan 6, 2015)

*decision made*

Yes I have decided on the Hamby complete set up for one goat. I felt I needed something that would handle the larger volume of milk. I didn't want to have to stop milking to dump milk into another keeper. The bigger 3 gallon stainless bucket will suit my needs. My Nubians give over a gallon a day. I also wanted the gauge and better pulsator. It's on sale right now thru the end on the national convention too. Thanks again for your thoughts.
:stars:http://www.thegoatspot.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## slavicbeauty (Jul 27, 2013)

Freerunningtwo said:


> After having dairy goats on & off for over 30 years, I am getting a milking machine. Arthritis in my hands. :GAAH: ANYWAY, I was hoping that somebody may have a reliable source to look at, for the many questions I am going to have. I hope that the Hamby dairy people will supply me with tips, but really want information regarding do's and don'ts with this milking machine. I have worked really hard to breed some nice does, and don't want to hurt them because of something I didn't know about. So if you have a favorite resource website that has infomation that I may find helpful. Feel free to share. Have a great day!http://www.thegoatspot.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Please see this milking machine system for goats It can be used for 2 goats simultaneously https://www.slavicbeauty.net/mini-m...mplete-free-extras-5-3-gal-for-2-goats-simult or we have a larger milking system for 4 goats https://www.slavicbeauty.net/stainl...10-5-gal-for-cows-120v-2x-milking-free-extras


----------

